# Starting a 46 Bowfront



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool! There are a few people here including myself rocking the 46. A couple of things -- if you don't want to do CO2, I would recommend changing that light to a "NO" instead of an "HO". I use a Hydor 200w on mine with absolutely no issues, so you may not need the 300 (especially being in temperate Florida -- I'm in GA).

Vertical stripes? There are some cool tetras with vertical stripes. I would recommend a couple of German Blue Rams since they are pretty punky-looking, but they would likely eat the shrimp. I don't know how shrimp-aggressive most tetras are.

Good luck & post some pics!


----------



## Matty (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck, that is an awesome Christmas Present.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I was so happy when he said I could have a new tank. He even suggested I get a 55 or 75, but I don't think I could handle those. I can swim in either of them! Lol! Also, I really like the look of the 46. 

I really wanted some Rams (either GBR or bolivian), but I can't find any healthy looking ones in my area. Maybe I can talk to the LFS about ordering me some... 

I went with the Hydor 300 due to the pipe diameter of the filter.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mellyn said:


> For Xmas We decided on the 46G bowfront. However, I don't want to deal with CO2 and I like the low tech approach.
> 
> I'm still deciding on what fishies to get. My boyfriend wants something that looks "shark like" or has vertical stripes.


Yeh, another non Co2 tank! Can't wait to see it.

Perhaps a Flying fox fish or Siamese algae eater would appeal to your boyfriend. It swam like shark. The difference between the 2 is that the Flying fox has a black and yellow stripe. The Siamese algae eater only has a black stripe that goes to the end of the tail. Also the Flying fox gets bigger than the Siamese algae eater.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

SAE isn't a bad idea! It would "look cool" and still have a positive function in my tank(eating algae). Thanks Hilde. 

We were supposed to go get the tank today, but he has to work. Maybe next weekend; and hopefully it will be on sale.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mellyn said:


> SAE isn't a bad idea!


One sold me Flying fox as SAE. So you might want to look at picture of the SAE before you go. Many at pet stores don't know what they are selling. I believe the main thing is that it has a black strip all of the way to the end of the tail.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What about a roseline barb.i love mine!


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Check aquabid for rams I know theres alot of breeders in FL. Plus shipping wouldnt be bad being interstate shipping.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

You're 22 miles from Westside Aquarium & Pets, 3409 South Dale Mabry, Highway, Tampa 33629-8601, (813) 839-4751‎. He has a fish breeding farm.

Rams need good quality water. So if you want to get them I would wait awhile.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hilde said:


> Rams need good quality water. So if you want to get them I would wait awhile.


+2 and even sometimes that isn't the case.get your rams from a private breeder that are raised in harder tap water they ate easier to raise and acclimate and maybe breed.aquabid is a great place to start.I'm always on it


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Yay for more low tech (no CO2) tanks!!! Can't wait to see this develop!  

Just as an FYI, most siamese algae eaters that are sold are a) not actually algae eaters abd b) get HUGE...it takes a while, but they get large.

There are some other fish out there that might fulfill your boyfriend's desires though. Of course at the moment i'm drawing a complete blank (though the roseline barbs mentioned might be a good choice) but I am sure someone else will think of something for you


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm still fuzzy on what sort of fish to get, but that will be a while yet, I doubt I'll be putting any fish in there till next year. Also, I want to get a red cherry shrimp colony going before I add too many fish. I've got some good LFS in the area, so I'm hoping I can find some nice healthy fish. I haven't been to Westside Aquarium & Pets, I'll have to check it out.

I think my boyfriend is going to order the equipment soon, I'm so excited! Probably going to get a _huge_ shipment from Foster & Smith.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Bf just ordered a whole bunch of stuff from Foster & Smith with the free shipping this weekend! I'm so excited! It's everything but the tank. XD


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

That's great news


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Got the stand and lights today! Going to get the tank later tonight. All the other accessories should be coming tomorrow. I'm so excited about this setup! 

PS: I put the stand together all by myself (even with a busted thumb!). I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I have the tank, lights and stand. I was supposed to get everything else today, but as it was out for delivery this popped up in the tracking: Delivery exception Returned to facility for inspection. I hope that doesn't mean they dropped it.  It has my filter, Excel, water conditioner, bag of EcoComplete, python and root tabs. Now I have to wait till Monday to put together my tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mellyn said:


> I was supposed to get everything else today, but as it was out for delivery this popped up in the tracking: Delivery exception Returned to facility for inspection.


I once saw the same at link provide to track package. Did you go to company site mailing items?


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

For (subtle) vertical stripes, how about some Von Rio ("flame") tetras?


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Once I ordered sand and some Reef supplies and I received the same message. Here they packed the heavy sand in the same box with the other liquid bottles and they started to leak. I bet your excel, or water conditioner was leaking so they have to open the carton to check for damage.

I know it sucks, fig they ship gravel/sand by itself.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 3, 2010)

problemman said:


> What about a roseline barb.i love mine!


Exactly what I was thinking! My wife has 6 in her 90g and they are very cool fish! Always swimming together. How about a Red Tail shark? There's the shark for your BF! I can hear the theme to 'Jaws' right now! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

When we went to the store to get the tank, we looked at a bunch of different fish for him. I think he likes the red tail shark. I hope it won't be too aggressive for the other inhabitants of my tank. I really like the roseline barbs, maybe I'll get some for myself. 

I really hope the liquid didn't start leaking. Hopefully Foster & Smith will replace anything that got damaged.  At least now the tracking says that it will be delivered next business day.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Red tails seem to be decent community fish, so long as they aren't kept with other similar looking inhabitants. Any dark colored fish, or fish with red on them. The redtails, however, are more aggressive then the same type of shark with red on all their fins, IMO. This is just what I've seen, and read though.

I hope everything arrives intact!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I would strongly advise you to go with the rainbow shark. I like the red tails but they just chase everything all day if they get close to them.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Roseline sharks are beautiful but they really prefer bigger tanks with high flow. They get quite large, too.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Is a shark necessary? I think a pair of angels with 15-20 rummy nose tetras and an addition of 3-5 ottos and corys would look stunning. I also have the same stand and it's very solid. looking forward to updates.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

A shark isn't necessary, but it's a condition of me getting the tank that my boyfriend gets to choose a fish. He wants all of the enjoyment and none of the work. lol

He also liked black mollies, so maybe he's attracted to black fish? Oh well, my fish will be introduced first and then we'll figure out his fish.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a black lace angelfish. Ask your husband if he likes these?

http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6327/blackangelfishjpgyn4.jpg


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Here is a black lace angelfish. Ask your husband if he likes these?
> 
> http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/6327/blackangelfishjpgyn4.jpg


I tried to get him interested in angels, but he just doesn't like them.  They are very beautiful.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Bettas come in black . . . and the black crowntails are very punk rock, LOL!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I love the black plakets


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Ffffffffuuuuuuudge! The tracking now says "Damaged, handling per shipper instructions". I'm going to try and call FedEx tomorrow and see what's going on.  

I've suggested bettas to him and he says they're too lazy (which I don't understand since I have one in a 5G that is rather active lol). I've suggested angelfish, bettas, tetras, barbs, cory cats, various apistos, rainbows and cichlids that would work in a community tank. He doesn't like any of them! He does kind of like loaches and he does like the sharks. Do platys or swordtails come in black? Any other fish with a black color morph? Thanks for all your suggestions guys!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Swords and platies do right along with guppies and those are show stoppers.i believe there is a black fish in every fish family.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Minus discus unless they are stress


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Minus discus unless they are stress


What about the threadfin rainbows, Silver tipped Tetra, Rasbora, Lamp eye Tetra, Cherry Barbs, Tiger Barbs?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I love me some threadfin rainbows! But they are better in a species tank.


----------



## jkcrewsn (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a redtail shark and love the dang thing. On the other hand, he does occasionally chase around my tiger barbs....which aren't easy to push around. But, he doesn't do it very often and they don't seem to mind. He leaves my Sterbai Corys completely alone as well as my clown pleco and oto. He is a great fish and I really recommend one. --You should see how all his fins go down when he torpedoes around after a barb!--

Just don't get two like I did. They get very aggressive toward their own kind. One gets dominant and just wont leave the other alone. My guy basically killed his tank mate by constant harassment. 

Whatever you do, have fun with your bowfront, it looks like the same tank I bought from a guy off craigslist...I really like it!


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I called FedEx and they're holding the package till Foster & Smith put in a claim. Then I called Foster & Smith and they're going to handle FedEx and they're also sending out a new package today! Yay! Now let's hope FedEx doesn't drop this one.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Damn fedex!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 3, 2010)

problemman said:


> Damn fedex!


Sooooo if UPS and FedEx merged, what would the be the company name?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
FedUp! :hihi:

My bad, couldn't resist!
Back to the regular thread....


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

woohoo! yay F&S for being awesome even if FedEx dropped the ball....HA! didn't mean to make a pun there, just an expression I use a lot. :hihi:

Can't wait until you get all of your stuff so we can see how this tank unfolds! roud:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> Damn fedex!


Accidents happen. If you have ever worked in any business connected with sales, you know this times of year many companies are understaffed and employees are overwhelmed.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I hope with the stuff I just bought for my new 75 gets here all in one! Lol


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I got the heater last night. Ordered it from a different company since F&S was sold out of the one I wanted. 

The cats (all 3 of them!) love sleeping inside the empty cabinet.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Finally got my stuff from F&S! Now I'm trying to figure out the Eheim filter, more complicated than any filter I've had before. :/ 

I'm taking a break to eat some lunch. I really want to get this set up today!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mellyn said:


> Finally got my stuff from F&S! Now I'm trying to figure out the Eheim filter, more complicated than any filter I've had before.


Which one did you get? I have a small one and lauraleellbp has had many.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I got the 2215. Here's the setup so far. Not sure if I like it, the weight of the inline heater creates a kink at the output of the filter. Any suggestions? Also, do the flow control things have a flow direction or can I put them on any direction? 










Also, the EcoComplete I received was solid ice! Guess it got a little cold on it's way to Florida.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shorten the tubing above the heater so it hangs higher and you won't have the hose between it and the filter looping down.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4139694806/in/set-72157622829944660/


----------



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

Ya, shorten the tube or zip tie that thing up somewhere.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok thanks. Right now I have the tank half filled and the pump running. The block of ice melted and the water is waaaaay too cold to do anything so I'm letting the heater do it's job. When the water is warmer, I'll turn off the filter and shorten the tubing.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mellyn said:


> Also, do the flow control things have a flow direction or can I put them on any direction?


Yeah they have a set flow. You can decrease the flow by not opening the valves completely.


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

FTS:











































The water is a little cloudy, I think it might be a bacteria bloom. I have a single platy in there for cycling. I've already seeded it with mulm and media from my other two tanks, so I think it's got a good start.

I fixed the problem I was having with the tube kinking at the filter.

My boyfriend is nervous about it being open top so we're going shopping today/tomorrow for a glass top. Hope we can find one at the LFS.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What's with those colored rocks? 

Other then those nice start.i would get somemore stem plants so you can avoid the algae outbrake


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

They're river pebbles. I was seeing if I liked the look in this tank. In my other tanks they get a dusting of algae and look nice and natural. Maybe I'll just use black pebbles in this tank; I'm really starting to like the all black substrate (I didn't before).

I can't wait for my plants to grow more! They were all in my 20 and they're all really short. Except the rotala rotundifolia, that seems to grow really tall no matter what tank I put it in.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking good! Can't wait to see how it grows in!!!


----------

